# How to prevent users from playing games ??



## kl_ravi (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

How do I prevent users from playing games in our Office PC. 

I don't want to ask them not to play games or uninstall the game. But I want the PC to throw up an error message every time they try to run a game. My colleagues are not good at handling error messages. They will give up easily. 

So which *.dll file should I delete or which software should I install ???

Any suggestions.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 4, 2005)

on the exe file of the exe file of the game, right click and select run as..

select a username and if needed apply a password

you need to be an administrator BTW


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

Simple enough, check the properties of the game's shortcut. It will be some exe file. For example, a game with a name of Deus Ex will be DeusEX.exe. Just rename the file to something else. This way, if you want to allow them to play the game later on, all you have to do is look at its shortcut again and change it to the name its looking for.


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 4, 2005)

edited


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

Just place some .dll files from the sys directory to somewhere else. a good temporary fix


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> no, i think they would be smart enough to go to folder n clikc it



Yeah, you're right. Gamers will always find a way. Oh well you can rename UT2004.exe as stats.dcx or something else, I guess


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

Downright stow away the exe in some other place and hide it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Its a similar problem faced by our teachers. How to prevent us all from waging frag fests on our LAN in our computer lab. Most of the time, they delete the files or send us netsend messages while in midst of a furious firefight. Infact they have gone to the extent of disbaling the CD drives so that we wont be able to install any games. So for the time being, we haveo make do with online Java bsaed games. Or those small games that we had hidden in our server!  Like enoo said, "gamers will find a way"!


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 4, 2005)

i say switch to linux

linux = sucker in games above all

even if they want to play with it and get the whole guide to run a game like quake 3 theyll not be able to config it 

lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Try this , might help



*www.novell.com/coolsolutions/zenworks/trenches/tr_school_security1_zw.html


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm with Sourabh on this one.  That's the perfect way. Not to mention, a chance to push the FSM onto more people.


----------



## Arachnid (Mar 6, 2005)

Sell outs! 

Freeknonmai....you should learn to stay away from these threads...oh wait...you do WORK in your office! 

Great to be back here!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 6, 2005)

Wohooo! 'Nid here too!!! Welcome back mate!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

About bl00dy time you showed up.  You wanna copy your avatar over here too, obviously. 



> oh wait...you do WORK in your office!



Unlike some people I know, , most of the people don't work Sundays.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 6, 2005)

> Unlike some people I know, most of the people don't work Sundays.


Ouch! That one must have hurt! Below the belt Prof.


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 6, 2005)

The best way would be to simply uninstall all DirectX & OpenGL drivers (or simply remove the graphics card drivers, and replace with generic SVGA drivers), and then all you have left is Minesweeper  (oh cmon, dont block that)

But Sourabh's is the ultimate solution


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 6, 2005)

thx guys

man gaming on linux is a distant dream which wod never materialize

firstly forget the same setup and engine on linux, they cant even provide drivers for gfx cards by default

and all the distro i tried never even set up my modem


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

Not really, Sourabh, I disagree. I regularly game on my Linux box, but am forced to run them in a window or sometimes switch to Windows because of extremely low framerates (especially when it comes to Doom 3 and UT2004, although UT2004 runs a billion times better, obviously)


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 6, 2005)

~This post will stray offtopic~

Well actually gaming in linux is no big problem, but if the user does not have much idea about setting up the card's drivers, and configuring the game, then its no go.

Drivers for graphics cards are provided by some distro's by default (I think PCQLinux provides ATi drivers)

The problem comes when vendors do not create drivers for non windows systems (heck some don't even provide specification sheets), so linux developers can't create drivers for them (like for my Intel i740). Specialised devices like Winmodems or 3d accelerators are generally the only devices affected by this, as most other devices can be gotten to run with generic drivers.

Also, linux distro's (atleast the powerful ones) do not attempt to configure the entire system "automatically", leaving it to the users, such that it can be optimised for whichever system is being used. Hence linux is generally more fast, stable and secure


----------



## hack expert (Mar 6, 2005)

well swapping .dll s the best way
changing command line is another one but they can always run them from the location


----------



## indro (Mar 8, 2005)

I got Doom3 working after Downloading the linux drivers from Nvidia , editing the config file , and configuring the card after shutting down the X server . I got these info by browsing through the forums ,and got it working ,OpenGl mode was kool ,But once if you are able to load the drivers , i guess you wont forget it ever after .

The bad part which i have seen is the multichannel output ,which is a feature for any new game to work in Linux .Any ideas guyz ? 

The funny part ,  if anyone of you tried playing Doom3 demo on Linux ,you will get the multichannel option in the settings section ,but it will give you an error message saying that "Please configure multichannel from the windows control panel" .

If anyone have any ideas about how to get  a audigy2 ZS card working in multichannel  mode , i would appreciate it.

Cheers !


----------

